# I want to make sure I'm always caught up on class notes



## elroy

How would you say the following in German:

_I want to make sure I'm always *caught up *on class notes, so I don't want to miss any classes._
Meaning: I don't want my notes to be missing important information because I missed some classes.


----------



## Hutschi

I think it is: ... dass ich immer auf dem Laufenden bin / auf dem Laufenden bleibe / immer mitkomme.


----------



## elroy

Thank you, @Hutschi!

Would this work for the whole sentence?

_Ich möchte drauf achten, dass ich *mit meinen Notizen immer auf dem Laufenden bin/bleibe*, also möchte ich bei keiner Unterrichtsstunde fehlen.  _

Did you really mean "mit*kommen*" and not "mit*halten*"?

Either way, I'm not sure how to integrate the idea of taking notes?

_🤔❓Ich möchte drauf achten, dass ich *wegen Notizen immer mithalte*, also möchte ich bei keiner Unterrichtsstunde fehlen.  

_


----------



## Hutschi

Duden - Bedeutung 2b
mitkommen



> (in der Schule, im Unterricht o. Ä.) den Anforderungen gewachsen sein
> Gebrauch
> umgangssprachlich
> BEISPIEL
> 
> der Schüler kommt gut, nicht mit


It refers to the content.
 "Mithalten" is possible, too. It refers to the other pupils/students and to the lessons/content.


----------



## elroy

"(in der Schule, im Unterricht o. Ä.) den Anforderungen gewachsen sein" is not the meaning in this context. 

How would you formulate the whole sentence in German?


----------



## Thersites

_Meine Notizen sollen immer aktuell sein, deshalb darf ich keine Stunde verpassen.

Meine Notizen sollen immer auf dem neusten Stand sein, deshalb darf ich keine Stunde verpassen._


----------



## bearded

Mein Vorschlag:
Um sicherzustellen, dass meine Notizen immer auf dem neuesten Stand sind, darf ich keine Unterrichtsstunde verpassen.

Italienisch (sollte jemand interessiert sein):
_Per assicurarmi che i miei appunti siano sempre aggiornati, non posso perdere nessuna ora di lezione._


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> Ich möchte drauf achten, dass ich *mit meinen Notizen immer auf dem Laufenden bin/bleibe*, also möchte ich bei keiner Unterrichtsstunde fehlen.


I see. I mismatched "notes" with "Noten"=Zensuren"-Leistungen. (False friend)

But "auf dem Laufenden bleiben" works in your context.

"Mithalten" does not work good, but it could, depending on exact wording.
"Mitkommen" works in the sense
Meaning 2 a:



> (bei einer Tätigkeit, besonders beim Gehen, Laufen o. Ä.) mit anderen Schritt halten
> Gebrauch
> umgangssprachlich
> BEISPIELE
> 
> bei diesem Tempo komme ich nicht mit ...


(Duden, ebenda)

Bei meinen Notizen/Aufzeichnungen möchte ich immer mit dem Stoff mitkommen/mithalten.


*edit:*


Thersites said:


> _Meine Notizen sollen immer aktuell sein, deshalb darf ich keine Stunde verpassen.
> 
> Meine Notizen sollen immer auf dem neusten Stand sein, deshalb darf ich keine Stunde verpassen._



This is better and more formal.


----------



## Hutschi

PS: Beispiel, wo " Ich muss bei meinen Aufzeichnungen schneller werden, damit ich mit dem Stoff/mit dem Lehrer mitkomme. (Bedeutung 2a, umgangssprachlicher Stil)

Which style do you want? (maybe only formal style, or several styles.)


----------



## elroy

Hutschi said:


> Bei meinen Notizen/Aufzeichnungen möchte ich immer mit dem Stoff mitkommen/mithalten.





Hutschi said:


> Ich muss bei meinen Aufzeichnungen schneller werden, damit ich mit dem Stoff/mit dem Lehrer mitkomme.


The original is not about keeping up with the teacher while taking notes.  It's about always going to class so that your notes are always up-to-date and complete.


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> How would you say the following in German:
> 
> _..., so I don't want to miss any classes._
> ...


I think I misunderstood this, too.
What does it mean?


----------



## elroy

Ich möchte niemals fehlen, damit meine Notizen jederzeit aktuell sind.
Wenn ich fehle, dann konnte ich an dem Tag keine Notizen machen, dann sind meine Notizen nicht mehr aktuell.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Ich möchte niemals fehlen, damit meine Notizen jederzeit *aktuell* sind.


Ich würde _vollständig_ sagen. Aktuell bezieht sich auf die *letzten* Informationen. Dir geht es aber hier darum, dass dir *nirgends* etwas fehlte, weder am Anfang, noch am Ende, noch irgendwo in der Mitte. Dein _caught up_ aus dem Eingangssatz hat für mich dasselbe Problem. Ich hätte das auch anders formuliert.


----------



## elroy

It's just a different perspective.  They're "complete" from a global/panoramic perspective; they're "up-to-date" at any given moment.  I'm interested in how to express the latter.


----------



## Hutschi

"Mitkommen"  bedeutet, dass es im entsprechenden Moment komplett ist.
"Immer mitkommen" bedeutet explizit "in jedem Moment" und dadurch implizit "insgesamt".
Das war meine Vorstellung.

"Niemals fehlen" ist eine lokale Perspektive und zugleich eine globale Perspektive.

Ich würde es aber positiv schreiben:



> Ich möchte immer anwesend sein, damit ich alles mitschreiben kann und meine Aufzeichnungen bis zum Ende immer vollständig sind.


Das ist aber überbestimmt.

"Bis zum Ende" kann man weglassen.

PS: "Aktuell" kann andere Konnotationen haben als "vollständig", zum Beispiel: zutreffend und nicht veraltet.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> It's just a different perspective.  They're "complete" from a global/panoramic perspective; they're "up-to-date" at any given moment.  I'm interested in how to express the latter.


_Aktuell_ also (and especially) works in scenarios where newer information supersedes older information and renders it irrelevant. This is something you definitely don't want to evoke in your scenario. With catch up I have the same issue.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> _Aktuell_ also (and especially) works in scenarios where newer information supersedes older information and renders it irrelevant.


This is not excluded.  Perhaps on Day 1, the teacher tells you that snakes are amphibians.  On Day 2, he tells you he made a mistake and they're actually reptiles.  You correct that in your notes.  Now your notes are up-to-date.  That said, this is unlikely; the primary intended meaning is that your notes are always complete up to the given date with nothing missing. 

In English, "I want to always be caught up on my notes" expresses this perfectly. 

(Note that there's a difference between "to be caught up" and "to catch up."  If you're always *caught up*, then you never fall behind and don't need to *catch up*.)


----------



## Hutschi

I see. So it should be something like:


> Ich möchte immer anwesend sein, damit ich alles mitschreiben kann und meine Aufzeichnungen bis zum Ende immer vollständig und aktuell sind.


----------



## elroy

What does "bis zum Ende" refer to?


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> This is not excluded.  Perhaps on Day 1, the teacher tells you that snakes are amphibians.  On Day 2, he tells you he made a mistake and they're actually reptiles.  You correct that in your notes.  Now your notes are up-to-date.  That said, this is unlikely; the primary intended meaning is that your notes are always complete up to the given date with nothing missing.
> 
> In English, "I want to always be caught up on my notes" expresses this perfectly.
> 
> (Note that there's a difference between "to be caught up" and "to catch up."  If you're always *caught up*, then you never fall behind and don't need to *catch up*.)


That is a bit constructed. The scenario you have described is about completeness and that's how I think it should be phrased.


----------



## elroy

I don't know what's constructed about it.  In English "I want to always be caught up on my notes" is perfectly natural and would be understood as I described.


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> If you're always *caught up*


 
May be it is a kind of idiom.
I think I understand now what you mean. 
I am an L2 speaker and miss some connotations and meanings in my inner dictionary.

I understood the most words basically, but not all connotations, but I went into the notes-Noten trap.

I often see that very clear things in L1 are not so clear in L2.
Partly because of traps by false friends or by understanding a wrong meaning of several ones.

A question: Is the original sentence formal style or coll. style or something else?


----------



## elroy

I would say it's casual.

Would this work in German?

_Ich möchte zu keiner Zeit mit meinen Notizen hinterher sein.

🤔❓ _


----------



## Thersites

elroy said:


> _zu keiner Ze_it


_zu keinem Zeitpunkt_


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> Ich möchte zu keiner Zeit mit meinen Notizen hinterher sein.


I think it is ok. I have problems here however. I think "Notizen" is not so good in German.
I would say: 

Ich möchte zu keiner Zeit mit meinen Aufzeichnungen hinterher sein.

Notiz



> kurze, stichwortartige schriftliche Aufzeichnung (die jemandem als Gedächtnisstütze dienen soll)
> Grammatik
> meist im Plural
> BEISPIELE
> 
> seine Notizen ordnen
> sich bei einem Vortrag Notizen machen



In dem vorgegebenen Kontext scheint es mehr zu sein, als nur Gedächtnisstütze.
Man schreibt dann nur das Allerwichtigste und "verpasst" einiges.

Duden: Aufzeichnung


> das Festhalten von etwas durch Schrift, Bild oder Ton



Konnotation:
Notizen sind eher flüchtig, und sie sind lückenhaft.

Aufzeichnung ist wesentlich allgemeiner, sie umfasst auch abgeschriebene Tafelbilder und ausführlichere Darstellung des Inhalts.

Mitschrift
Mitschrift: 


> Aufzeichnung von mündlich Vorgetragenem; Protokoll
> 
> BEISPIEL
> 
> die Mitschrift einer Vorlesung




Ich würde "Mitschrift" oder "Aufzeichnung" verwenden, falls das gemeint ist.


----------



## Thersites

elroy said:


> _Ich möchte zu keiner Zeit mit meinen Notizen hinterher sein._


"It's Not Love (But It's Not Bad)"

Disregard the _Zeitpunkt_


----------



## Hutschi

PS: note - LEO: Übersetzung im Englisch ⇔ Deutsch Wörterbuch
"Notes" umfassen auch "Aufzeichnungen". Nach meinem Gefühl ist das mehr als "Notizen".


----------



## Sowka

Hutschi said:


> PS: note - LEO: Übersetzung im Englisch ⇔ Deutsch Wörterbuch
> "Notes" umfassen auch "Aufzeichnungen". Nach meinem Gefühl ist das mehr als "Notizen".


Genau. Im Studium habe ich Aufzeichnungen gemacht oder Mitschriften. 

Ich hätte also gesagt: "Ich möchte sicher sein, dass meine Aufzeichnungen immer auf dem neuesten Stand sind".


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> I don't know what's constructed about it.


The teacher correcting themselves and this remote possibility being the reason to say caught up rather than complete. This is rather constructed.


----------



## elroy

You misunderstood me.  I did not say that was "the reason" to use "caught up."  I only said that possibility was _not excluded_ by "caught up."  In fact, I explicitly said that it was _not_ the primary intended meaning.

When someone says "I'm caught up on all my notes," my immediate understanding is that their notes are *complete as of today.*  I don't primarily understand that corrections have been made, although, like I said, that possibility is included.

"I'm caught up on all my notes" is very idiomatic in English.

(By the way, we've both been calquing off German "konstruiert."   The idiomatic choice in English is "contrived.")


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> "I'm caught up on all my notes" is very idiomatic in English.


Mag sein, aber wenn ich mir diesen Thread anschaue,
caught up on my e-mails

würde ich "caught up on" mit "aufarbeiten" übersetzen. 



Ted1971 said:


> I'm writing to a friend and want to say: "I'm getting caught up on my e-mails


= Ich bin dabei, meine E-Mails aufzuarbeiten. 

Aber wenn du nie bei einem Kurs gefehlt hast, brauchst du auch nichts aufzuarbeiten.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> This is something you definitely don't want to evoke in your scenario. With catch up I have the same issue.





elroy said:


> "I'm caught up on all my notes" is very idiomatic in English.


Mag sein, aber wenn ich mir diesen Thread anschaue,
caught up on my e-mails

würde ich "caught up on" mit "aufarbeiten" übersetzen.



Ted1971 said:


> I'm writing to a friend and want to say: "I'm getting caught up on my e-mails


= Ich bin dabei, meine E-Mails aufzuarbeiten.

Aber wenn du nie bei einem Kurs gefehlt hast, brauchst du auch nichts aufzuarbeiten.


----------



## elroy

"to *get* caught up" and "to *be* caught up" are two different things:


elroy said:


> (Note that there's a difference between "to be caught up" and "to catch up." If you're always *caught up*, then you never fall behind and don't need to *catch up*.)



If I need to *get caught up* (or *catch up*) on my notes, it's because *I'm not caught up*.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> _I want to make sure I'm always *caught up *on class notes, so I don't want to miss any classes._
> 
> Meaning: I don't want my notes to be missing important information *because* I missed some classes.


Meinem Verständnis nach haben diese zwei Sätze nicht diesselbe Bedeutung.

Im 2. Fall hat er tatsächlich ein paar Kurse verpasst.


----------



## elroy

They do have the same meaning.

I want X to be the case, so I don't want to do Y.
I don't want the opposite of X to happen as a result of my having done Y.

Change "because I missed some classes" to "because of my having missed some classes" if it helps. 

Is it clear now?


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Is it clear now?


Sorry, it isn't.

Edit: Im zweiten Satz hat er Kurse verpasst, im 1. Satz will er  keinen Kurs verpassen. Wie sollte das dasselbe sein??


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> You misunderstood me.  I did not say that was "the reason" to use "caught up."  I only said that possibility was _not excluded_ by "caught up."  In fact, I explicitly said that it was _not_ the primary intended meaning.
> 
> When someone says "I'm caught up on all my notes," my immediate understanding is that their notes are *complete as of today.*  I don't primarily understand that corrections have been made, although, like I said, that possibility is included.
> 
> "I'm caught up on all my notes" is very idiomatic in English.
> 
> (By the way, we've both been calquing off German "konstruiert."   The idiomatic choice in English is "contrived.")


OK. I see your point. _Catch up_ can be understood as filling the holes at the beginning, the middle or wherever. But this doesn't work with _aktuell_.


----------



## Sowka

Der Punkt ist folgender:

In dem Fr-En-Thread ist die Formulierung "I'm getting caught up".

"Caught up" ist der erwünschte Endzustand (auf neuestem Stand).

Um dorthin zu kommen, ist "getting" nötig. "Aufarbeiten" oder ähnliches ist eine gute Übersetzung für *"getting* caught up", aber nicht für "*be* caught up" ("make sure I*'m* caught up").


----------



## elroy

elroy said:


> _I want to make sure I'm always *caught up *on class notes, so I don't want to miss any classes._
> 
> Meaning: I don't want my notes to be missing important information because I missed some classes.





JClaudeK said:


> Im zweiten Satz hat er Kurse verpasst, im 1. Satz will er keinen Kurs verpassen. Wie sollte das dasselbe sein??


You're mis-parsing the second sentence.  That's why I suggested this:


elroy said:


> Change "because I missed some classes" to "because of my having missed some classes" if it helps.


Apparently, it didn't help.   So let me try something else:

_I don't want my notes to be missing important information because I missed some classes._

The "because" clause doesn't go with "I don't want"; it goes with "to be missing":

It's not

[*I don't want *my notes to be missing important information] [*because* I missed some classes].

It's

[I don't want] [my notes *to be missing* important information *because* I missed some classes].

The "because" clause explains the "missing" part, not that "I don't want."

Why past tense?  Because if I do miss important information, it will be because I* have missed* some classes.

Doesn't this work in German too?

_Ich will keine Infos verpassen, nur weil ich *gefehlt* *habe*._


----------



## Thersites

_to catch up_ - aufholen
_to be caught up_ - mit allem soweit sein


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Doesn't this work in German too?
> 
> _Ich will keine Infos verpassen, nur weil ich *gefehlt* *habe*._


Dieses "*nur* weil" hilft, danke.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> _Catch up_ can be understood as filling the holes at the beginning, the middle or wherever.


Maybe.  See below. 

Let me go back to what I said earlier:


elroy said:


> It's just a different perspective.  They're "complete" from a global/panoramic perspective; they're "up-to-date" at any given moment.  I'm interested in how to express the latter.


The idea is that I don't want there to be any point in time throughout the course where I am behind / not caught up.  The focus is on each individual point along the way.  It's not on the total experience.

Day 1: I go to class and take notes.
Day 2: I go to class and take notes.
Day 3: I go to class and take notes.
So far so good.  I'm all caught up.
Day 4: I miss class.
Now I'm behind on my notes.  I'm not caught up.

When I say "I want to always be caught up on my notes," what I'm saying is I don't want to find myself in this situation at any point throughout the course.  So I'm going to make sure I don't miss Day 4.  *How can this be expressed in German?*

Now, let's say that before Day 5, I copy a classmate's notes so I get caught up.  *If I've understood you correctly, you're saying that "aktuell" would work in that case, right?*

Let's say that I don't get a chance to get caught up before Day 5.  I go to class on Day 5 and take notes.  I'm still missing Day 4's notes.  I then manage to copy someone's notes.

I can easily imagine myself saying "I'm now caught up" in that situation.  *Are you saying "aktuell" would not work for you in that case because Day 4 is no longer the most recent day of class?*


----------



## elroy

A simpler question:

Can we borrow something from this parallel thread?

_🤔❓Ich möchte nicht mit (bei?) meiner Mitschrift zurückfallen._

Would that work?


----------



## Thersites

elroy said:


> How would you say the following in German:
> 
> _I want to make sure I'm always *caught up *on class notes, so I don't want to miss any classes._


_Ich will sicherstellen, dass meine Aufzeichnungen immer auf dem neusten Stand sind, also will ich keine Stunde verpassen._


elroy said:


> Meaning: I don't want my notes to be missing important information because I missed some classes.


_Das heisst, ich will nicht, dass in meinen Aufzeichnungen wichtige Informationen fehlen, weil ich einige Stunden verpasst habe._

Where's the difference?


----------



## Thersites

elroy said:


> A simpler question:
> 
> Can we borrow something from this parallel thread?
> 
> _🤔❓Ich möchte nicht mit (bei?) meiner Mitschrift zurückfallen._
> 
> Would that work?


No.

Und übrigens ist _Vorlesungsnotizen_ meiner Meinung nach gut belegt.


----------



## elroy

Thersites said:


> Where's the difference?


No difference!  The second one is an explanation of the first.


----------



## Hutschi

Thersites said:


> Und übrigens ist _Vorlesungsnotizen_ meiner Meinung nach gut belegt.


Was bedeutet es genau?


----------



## Thersites

Hutschi said:


> Was bedeutet es genau?


Notizen machen in der Vorlesung: Endlich vernünftig mitschreiben

Schlicht die Notizen, die Du während der Vorlesung machst.

Mit- und Nachschrift sind meiner Meinung nach Versuche, die ganze Vorlesung festzuhalten, im zweiten Fall möglichst im Wortlaut


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> I can easily imagine myself saying "I'm now caught up" in that situation. *Are you saying "aktuell" would not work for you in that case because Day 4 is no longer the most recent day of class?*


If I understand you correctly, your goal is to end up with a complete set of notes at the end of term. _Aktuell_ would mean that all you want are the notes of the most recent class. Once you have got the notes of the latest class you could discard all the earlier ones. The possibility of this interpretation is what's bothering me.

You could avoid this by using the verb _aktualisieren_ because this means that you are extending your notes and don't replace them.


----------



## Thersites

berndf said:


> If I understand you correctly, your goal is to end up with a complete set of notes at the end of term. _Aktuell_ would mean that all you want are the notes of the most recent class.


Der Duden listet aber als Synonym für _aktuell_ auch _auf dem neuesten Stand_.

_Meine Aufzeichnungen sind jetzt wieder aktuell_ macht meiner Ansicht nach keine Angabe darüber, ob und wieviele alte Inhalte weggefallen sind.


----------



## Hutschi

Thersites said:


> Mit- und Nachschrift sind meiner Meinung nach Versuche, die ganze Vorlesung festzuhalten, im zweiten Fall möglichst im Wortlaut


Zumindest die Tafelbilder werden ziemlich genau erfasst.


----------



## berndf

Thersites said:


> _Meine Aufzeichnungen sind jetzt wieder aktuell_ macht meiner Ansicht nach *keine Angabe darüber, ob und wieviele alte Inhalte weggefallen sind*.


Genau. Sollte es meiner Meinung nach aber. Darum schrieb ich:


berndf said:


> The *possibility* of this interpretation is what's bothering me.


----------



## JClaudeK

Thersites said:


> Der Duden listet aber als Synonym für _aktuell_ auch _auf dem neuesten Stand_.*
> 
> _Meine Aufzeichnungen sind jetzt wieder aktuell_ macht meiner Ansicht nach keine Angabe darüber, ob und wieviele alte Inhalte weggefallen sind.


Ich sehe es wie berndf:
_Meine Aufzeichnungen sind jetzt (wieder) *aktualisiert. *

Meine Aufzeichnungen sind jetzt wieder aktuell_ 

* Im DWDS keine Spur von dieser Bedeutung.


----------



## Thersites

JClaudeK said:


> Ich sehe es wie berndf:
> _Meine Aufzeichnungen sind jetzt (wieder) *aktualisiert. *_


Aber das sagt doch so kein Mensch.

Aktualisieren tu' ich höchstens irgend eine App auf dem Smartphone.


----------



## JClaudeK

Thersites said:


> Aber das sagt doch so kein Mensch.


Das noch weniger: _"Meine Aufzeichnungen sind jetzt wieder aktuell."  _

Ich würde sagen:_ "Meine Aufzeichnungen/ Notizen sind (jetzt wieder) lückenlos/ weisen keine Lücken mehr auf."_


----------



## Thersites

JClaudeK said:


> Das noch weniger: _"Meine Aufzeichnungen sind jetzt wieder aktuell."  _


Dann ist das vielleicht ein Helvetismus.

Übrigens meine ich, hier auch schon ab und zu den Gebrauch des englischen _up to date_ gehört zu haben.


----------



## Hutschi

Thersites said:


> Aber das sagt doch so kein Mensch.
> 
> Aktualisieren tu' ich höchstens irgend eine App auf dem Smartphone.


Es hängt vom Kontext ab, denke ich.


----------



## elroy

Thersites said:


> _Meine Aufzeichnungen sind jetzt wieder aktuell_ macht meiner Ansicht nach keine Angabe darüber, ob und wieviele alte Inhalte weggefallen sind.


What I understand @berndf to be saying is that the statement could be _misconstrued_ to mean that old notes were replaced with new ones.

"I'm now caught up on my notes," on the other hand, means that I was in some way behind before and I'm no longer behind, meaning that certain work that hadn't been done is now done.  The only overlap with the other reading is that it _could hypothetically be the case_ that, for example, Day 4's notes, which I had missed, include a correction to Day 3's notes ("snakes are reptiles and not amphibians"), but that's incidental.  The real point here is that Day 4's notes were missing and have now been integrated/incorporated, whether or not they include a correction to Day 3's notes.


----------



## Thersites

elroy said:


> What I understand @berndf to be saying is that the statement could be _misconstrued_ to mean that old notes were replaced with new ones.


Sounds like nitpicking to me. But if I were you I'd go with _auf dem neuesten Stand halten _anyway.

How did you translate it? I'm sure you already did.


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, elroy,I do not see



elroy said:


> This is not excluded. *Perhaps on Day 1, the teacher tells you that snakes are amphibians. On Day 2, he tells you he made a mistake and they're actually reptiles.* You correct that in your notes. Now your notes are up-to-date. That said, this is unlikely; the primary intended meaning is that your notes are always complete up to the given date with nothing missing.





elroy said:


> What I understand @berndf to be saying is that the statement could be _misconstrued_* to mean that old notes were replaced with new ones.*


I understood that you meant exactly this possibility. Now I do not understand anymore, what you mean about this.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> "I'm now caught up on my notes," on the other hand, means that I was in some way behind before and I'm no longer behind, meaning that certain work that hadn't been done is now done


Dann ist also Folgendes


JClaudeK said:


> Mag sein, aber wenn ich mir diesen Thread anschaue,
> caught up on my e-mails
> 
> würde ich "caught up on" mit "aufarbeiten" übersetzen.


doch nicht so weit hergeholt.


----------



## Hutschi

*Notizen is correct in your context - I thought about it again *

I thought again about difference between "Notizen" and "Mitschriften".
In Electronics the professor told us and wrote the important parts at the board.
That were mostly formulas, and it was essentially to write it down exactly as it was there at the board.
So it was clearly "Mitschrift". If I added *parts in my own words* to help my memory, that were additional "*Notizen*" (in a stricter sense).

In other lessons like philosophy, I compacted the content to own words and comments. So it was not directly a Mitschrift but   Notizen.

_Aufzeichnungen is the summary of Notizen and Mitschriften._

This is how I understand it, and explain it after all the discussion.

*Notizen:*
Many methods for easier learning refer to* compacting and compress the ideas*. These are not so much formulas but text parts. 
The methods in US Universities in such areas - here "Notizen" fits well. You compress yourself into the *essential parts.*

But also in the Duden sense "Notizen" can be all. All parts are short texts and compressed somehow. 

It is often* bulleted list* style or "*stichpunktartig*".
It should be in a good overview style.

This helps learning.

*"Notes" seem to include all.*

Mitschriften, Notizen and Aufzeichnungen include all but with different weight.


If you are ill, and if somebody gives you a copy, it is the best to have "Mitschriften". "Notizen" are often much more individually, if you do not attend, you will understand it only partially. You will understand Mitschriften but have difficulties with Notizen.

So in your original sentence *with focus at not to miss any lesson, "Notizen" is correct.*


----------

